# Gemmy Halloween Sneak Peek



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Is Gemmy about to post some Halloween stuff on their site?

They have an inactive banner that clearly indicates that Halloween is coming soon, and it's not even June yet! Is the ad active for anyone?

Strange to be advertising it so early!?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

That is strange! And I need a Gemmy Witch Goble. They butter hurry up.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I always look forward to seeing all the props offered.I have been looking at several online websites daily hoping to spot new stuff.I hope they have some great stuff!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

hey all , Hi Eyegore i was just peeking in the forum just for that to see the new gemmy props and other props for this year lol , i havent been to the forum in awhile but i did see some of the new gemmy ....one espacially made me laugh as it is a copycat of the witch we did last year for our roof http://jmarcus.com/g_60060_animatedrhodawitch.htm i dont know what her animation is ....

this one as a cool look might get that one and give it another purpose then a butler , http://jmarcus.com/g_60030_animatedhoracethebutler.htm 

and here is a vampiress , looks like a revamped donna :/ http://jmarcus.com/g_26654_animatedmonalott.htm

and here is a riser http://jmarcus.com/g_26941_graveriserupchuck.htm

have not found another place that shows new gemmys yet so if you guys do post them here  they usually dont update their web site till august ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been checking the Gemmy site (for various info) for the past few months. The "Think you know Halloween? Think again." text and picture have been up there for a number of months already. The picture link has never been useable. Gotta' figure that with a number of stores starting to receive halloween merchandise that they've ordered months ago from Gemmy, the site will eventually be updated with a workable link for the public. What gets me is that Gemmy obviously has known what products it will be carrying this year, so why not let us see now what to look for in the next months in stores near us. I'd be happy if they didn't have the store links for a while (do like having that info too), but would love to at least see the new 2010 products.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, 'a witch' Some of them are pretty neat, actually.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> hey all , Hi Eyegore i was just peeking in the forum just for that to see the new gemmy props and other props for this year lol , i havent been to the forum in awhile but i did see some of the new gemmy ....one espacially made me laugh as it is a copycat of the witch we did last year for our roof http://jmarcus.com/g_60060_animatedrhodawitch.htm i dont know what her animation is ....
> 
> this one as a cool look might get that one and give it another purpose then a butler , http://jmarcus.com/g_60030_animatedhoracethebutler.htm
> 
> ...



Hey witch, Yeah it's been a while since I've been on the forum as well. I only came back last week. Apparently, I missed a few things! Thanks for the photos.
I sure hope that's not it...ehhh, I _know_ there's more 2010 Gemmy's. I would like a video on that witch though...interesting.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the witch may spring forward as if to fly.Might be a cool prop...not as cool as yours were witch from canada.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Some of the new ones are showing here-

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/newhalloweenpropsandmasks2010.aspx

Two that have caught my eye is the two arm zombie wall breaker and the flying reaper. I think the upchuck riser is too pricey. I don't see that particular animated witch there yet. I don't know if they're all gemmys. I happen to like tekky toys animations a lot too. Much as I'm looking forward to everyone stocking them, it's gonna be a painful tease when they do. I can't get 'em all, but I want 'em all!

Dan


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> Some of the new ones are showing here-
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/newhalloweenpropsandmasks2010.aspx
> 
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately just about everything is listed as 'NOT IN STOCK' *sigh*


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

hauntedprops.com has just started advertising some cool new stuff on their website, too. When do most of the websites typically start selling their 2010 stock? I checked Spirit's webiste, but the majority still says currently out of stock. Bummer.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a witch, i like the witch a lot. and the riser upchuck was pretty cool.
shockwave, i like the geist girl and the fiji mermaid for starters. some nice looking stuff there


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> hey all , Hi Eyegore i was just peeking in the forum just for that to see the new gemmy props and other props for this year lol , i havent been to the forum in awhile but i did see some of the new gemmy ....one espacially made me laugh as it is a copycat of the witch we did last year for our roof http://jmarcus.com/g_60060_animatedrhodawitch.htm i dont know what her animation is ....
> 
> this one as a cool look might get that one and give it another purpose then a butler , http://jmarcus.com/g_60030_animatedhoracethebutler.htm
> 
> ...


Hello Witch from Canada, what site has these posted? Is it here on the Forum?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


Shockwave199 said:



Some of the new ones are showing here-

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/newhalloweenpropsandmasks2010.aspx

Two that have caught my eye is the two arm zombie wall breaker and the flying reaper. I think the upchuck riser is too pricey. I don't see that particular animated witch there yet. I don't know if they're all gemmys. I happen to like tekky toys animations a lot too. Much as I'm looking forward to everyone stocking them, it's gonna be a painful tease when they do. I can't get 'em all, but I want 'em all!

Dan

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting, lots of cool stuff. I liked this one:
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-creepy-cathy.aspx
Could easily be turned into Regan.
*


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

~new info about a new Gemmy licensed character on the Gemmy 2010 thread!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

*Rhoda Broom Witch*

Info on the Rhoda Broom Witch:

Gemmy's Rhoda broom Witch _doesn't _hover or move as if she's ridding a broom. Her head moves side to side. Speaks funny phrases with light up eyes. The base is only a weight!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well that sucks it would be cool if she lunged forward.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow Im disappointed now, that "flying" witch was pretty much the only thing I was looking forward to. Now Ive moved onto the "flying" ghoul that flaps its wings  Best thing out so far IMHO.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> wow Im disappointed now, that "flying" witch was pretty much the only thing I was looking forward to. Now Ive moved onto the "flying" ghoul that flaps its wings  Best thing out so far IMHO.


Where is that? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I believe this is it and I agree, it is very cool and at a great price- when it comes in-

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-flying-reaper.aspx

Dan


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Btw- these two are on my must-have list as well. Not gemmy, but great ground breakers at a great price. Bathed blue or black light, I believe they will look stunning in the graveyard. 36" tall to boot!

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/groundbreaker-bride-zombie.aspx


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Shockwave, way cool!!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> I believe this is it and I agree, it is very cool and at a great price- when it comes in-
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-flying-reaper.aspx
> 
> Dan


Wow! that thing is cool. a picture doesn't do it justice, the video sold me! 
I want one! or 2. The price is really good too!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> Wow! that thing is cool. a picture doesn't do it justice, the video sold me!
> I want one! or 2. The price is really good too!


Right. That pic looks like heck, but in the video it looks great. Nice price, too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just wrote to Gemmy through their customer service form about a used Gemmy singing animated iguana I recently purchased. It didn't come with a box or anything so am hoping they might be able to provide me more info. I also asked them if they knew when the online halloween section might be posted. I'll let you guys know if I hear back. 

BTW they are currently looking for a photo assistant and a product coordinator. If I lived in the Dallas area, either of those jobs would be a fun job to have. And you'd have the benefit of knowing what items were coming up too!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Seem's like they are making some of the old gemmys (like the witch) just in a diffrent postion. (she'll be able to fly)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegor said:


> Wow! that thing is cool. a picture doesn't do it justice, the video sold me!
> I want one! or 2. The price is really good too!


It's going on my want list.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I really want them to bring back Donna.

Somehow. 
xD


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is the new Gemmy ghost, 6ft tall, 43 wide, head turns, says stuff. 
Thanks to Dawn408 for the link!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

That ghost looks awesome, I just wish the fabric covered a little more of the black base.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ooohhh, i like the ghost too. the base can be dealt with, but i wonder why they did go black


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> ooohhh, i like the ghost too. the base can be dealt with, but i wonder why they did go black


So the base can't be seen when you set it up in the yard at night.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

It's about what I figured. I don't doubt it'll cost ya too. I base my desicion with gemmy type props on the uniqueness of them. A hundred or more bucks for a tall sheet that moves a bit and talks? I'd sooner put a sheet over my own head and do that for free. That's why I wouldn't pony up for the 400 dollar rocking chair props, or electric chair props. I'd sooner sit and do that for free too. And that's why when it comes to an animated ghost, the hovering ghost by tekky toys gets the nod- it's a really good multi-level swaying display, has great audio, and a timer. And it's cheap. Turn it on, walk away. If you need height, put it up on a storage crate and the thing is almost lifesize when it stretches out.

Thanks for the pic of the gemmy ghost!

Dan


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay tumbledice, that makes sense. i think it's very sheek looking and like it, but i'm sure i couldn't afford it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the ghost.The base can be draped with more white fabric.But as stated above it will blend.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I think I may have a line on one of the Grim Reaper Pumpkin Carriage that was being advertised on HSN last year....


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

very cool, glad to see everyone is still on top of gemmy. I am looking forward to their stuff this year.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

For what it's worth I contacted HSN. I asked about the annual Halloween show. The best estimate I could get was late july to early aug...


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just wrote to Gemmy through their customer service form about a used Gemmy singing animated iguana I recently purchased. It didn't come with a box or anything so am hoping they might be able to provide me more info. I also asked them if they knew when the online halloween section might be posted. I'll let you guys know if I hear back.
> 
> BTW they are currently looking for a photo assistant and a product coordinator. If I lived in the Dallas area, either of those jobs would be a fun job to have. And you'd have the benefit of knowing what items were coming up too!


Yeah dont hold your breath with emailing Gemmy. I had emailed them last year because my sister by accident threw out my Edawrdian Butlers box. I emailed them if I could have a box sent to me for him and I even offered to pay for the box. Well it took them weeks to get back to me ,and when they did they said sorry we can't help you since nothing is made here in the good old USA! Everything is made in China! So like I said..... don't hold your breath!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

If anyone wondered why Gemmy products don't last long; The answer is simple...



Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> nothing is made here in the good old USA! Everything is made in China!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

spirit stores have a flying witch thats creepier.eyes light up and head moves side to side. the kmart one has the same head and face as some other props. i want to make a bigger and creepier broom though.the one that comes with these is kinda cheesy.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> I believe this is it and I agree, it is very cool and at a great price- when it comes in-
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-flying-reaper.aspx
> 
> Dan




*Great I knew I shouldnt have come to this thread This year I was going to scale back and already I want this flying reaper as well as the zombie ground breaking bride and groom*


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

In case you haven't been to their site, they are beginning to populate it. Licensed figure - Pinhead.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks Chris, but yeah it's been discussed already on 3 threads. Spencers will sell him at the price of $150-180


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> thanks Chris, but yeah it's been discussed already on 3 threads. Spencers will sell him at the price of $150-180


If he is 150, I am grabbing him!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Pinhead is the way to go if buying Gemmy! Hellraiser is always a spooky treat for the TOTs!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

The Gemmy website has been updated! Lots of cool stuff...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

aw crap, I just looked at the Gemmy site and theres tons of stuff I want but no Menards anywhere close to me. I need a Menards for some of those inflatables! The Target posh witch is looking sassy, I hope I can get her.


----------



## scareviewzombies.com (Jul 12, 2010)

pinhead looks awesome will need to have him this year!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

kittyvibe said:


> aw crap, I just looked at the Gemmy site and theres tons of stuff I want but no Menards anywhere close to me. I need a Menards for some of those inflatables! The Target posh witch is looking sassy, I hope I can get her.


Kittyvibe, 

We have Menards around by us, so if you want anything I can possibly ship it to you. 

Take care your friend from DTL ! 

Preston


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the rhoda broom witch that lowes will carry.I really don't care to much for all the colors on the other rhoda broom that will offered at other retailers.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Kittyvibe,
> 
> We have Menards around by us, so if you want anything I can possibly ship it to you.
> 
> ...


woot woot! That sounds great! Though I still wish we had those stores around here because I would stalk the items for when they go on sale, lol. Ill be sending you my list :3 

/does the spaztic dance of joy


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

just saw this on youtube (new pinhead from gemmy) video from spirit halloween 
YouTube- Pinhead Animated Prop


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*cool*

that's so awesome, thanks for posting the video.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

kittyvibe said:


> woot woot! That sounds great! Though I still wish we had those stores around here because I would stalk the items for when they go on sale, lol. Ill be sending you my list :3
> 
> /does the spaztic dance of joy


Happy to help you out Kittyvibe, a fellow Halloween fanatic like me !!


----------



## scareviewzombies.com (Jul 12, 2010)

a witch from canada said:


> just saw this on youtube (new pinhead from gemmy) video from spirit halloween
> YouTube- Pinhead Animated Prop



thanks for posting this


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Any more useful information that anyone might have? So stores will start getting their halloween stuff out by labor day right? I only have one doubt. Is labor day the first weekend of September or something like that?


----------

